# Honda Accord 98 overheating



## leavanni (Sep 29, 2007)

If I fill the radiator and the side dispenser everithing runs smooht fpr couple of days then...temperature in high speed or traffic jam will begin to raise.After cooling down,you can see that the liquid level in the radiator has gone low but in the dispenser in full ???:4-dontkno.In 2 ocassions the liquid in the dispenser was boiling !!!:sigh:


----------



## rockshox203 (Jun 11, 2007)

Overheating engines could be a sign that the engine thermostat is shot. But the good new is that most of them are only $6-$10 at an auto parts store(Im not sure the thermostat price for that specific vehicle however) but it wouldnt hurt to replace it


----------



## ohnosho94 (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you checked to make sure that the electric fan is coming on? I just had the same issue but it was on my 91 prelude. As long as i was going down the highway, no problem. Once i got in town and started stopping at every other light, it would get clsoe to running hot and then once i took off and went a little ways, the temp would drop back down.


----------



## leavanni (Sep 29, 2007)

Both fans,has got two,have beeing wired so they start along with the engine.Liquid consumed inside the radiator is not replaced from the reservoir,has to be poured in.The temperature stays OK as long as the radiatos is full.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning leavanni, your symptom suggests the radiator cap is not functioning properly.

When the engine is properly filled with coolant, it expands with heat and excess is passed to the header tank.

When the engine cools the coolant is sucked back into the system from the header tank.

Several things can affect this, the first is the radiator cap sealing is improper, second is that the system is not being filled properly and contains air, filling a system can be difficult.
Thirdly in many cases the head gasket develops a problem from overheating cycles and allows engine gases to be passed into the cooling system which displaces the coolant and the ability to suck the coolant back is lost.

There are other possibilities but initially try ensuring the radiator is properly filled for several days (filled to maximum) and try a new proper part radiator cap, check the header tank is also filled appropriately.

If your problem remains further investigation will be needed.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## itsmemike (Oct 6, 2007)

I had the same sort of problem and fond i had a 2 hair line cracks in the rad, after repairing the rad everything seems to be ok.


----------



## iustim (Jun 7, 2008)

ohnosho94 said:


> Have you checked to make sure that the electric fan is coming on? I just had the same issue but it was on my 91 prelude. As long as i was going down the highway, no problem. Once i got in town and started stopping at every other light, it would get clsoe to running hot and then once i took off and went a little ways, the temp would drop back down.


This is the same problem that I'm having right now. I've changed 3 thermostats in 1 year, and it works for a while, but the problem keeps coming back.

Is it still the thermostat's fault or maybe something else is wrong? The fan seems to work fine...

Any suggestions?

ps: I have a 98 Accord Coupe 4 Cyl


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi leavanni,

My thinking closely aligns with qldit's post. I think the problem is the radiator cap and a possible blown head gasket. 

Look inside the radiator cap itself for iron oxide(powered rust). It can and will plug up the small return hole that receives fluid from the refill dispenser.
The hole is covered with a small spring and check valve plunger. 

If you have a blown head gasket, you might find water in your oil. Check the dipstick and see if the oil looks milky. Another test is to fill the radiator and with the cap off, start the engine. Watch for air bubbles in the water flow in the radiator. You may have to wait until the thermostat opens to see the water flow. Watch it for several minutes, wouldn't want to be fooled by a random air pocket in the engine or radiator. If you have a blown head gasket, the air bubbles will just keep on comming.

It should be noted that keeping plenty of anitfreeze in the radiator helps to prevent rust inside the engine block which causes problems with radiator caps and thermostats.

Hoping your problem is only the cap.
Mack1


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Another place to look in many modern radiators (not sure about Honda, tho) is at the seams where the plastic radiator tanks are crimped onto the core. Sometimes these can develop slow leaks.


----------



## Extralien (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm along with qldit and mack1 here.

Some car cooling systems need to be bled when filled up to blead the air out of the system. So if you've got a poorly cap then all the water in the world will never stop the problem as you've possibly got trapped air. The air can escape which also means your engine will boil away the water and not circulate the water properly.

Check along the coolant pipe lines and around the radiator for any bleed screws/nipples. Top your bottle up, run the engine and release a bleed screw to allow air to escape.

Once you have a nice trickle of water coming from the bleed screw, tighten it back up and all should be fine (as long as the bottes cap is ok)


----------

